# White fish sausage



## Bj Howard (Sep 19, 2019)

Being from Michigan I LOVE smoked whitefish sausage. The only problem is that I don't have a recipe. Anybody know of a good recipe for making it?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 19, 2019)

Never heard of smoked fish sausage...so i will be watching this.


----------



## biteme7951 (Sep 19, 2019)

Whitefish can be substituted for sausage in this recipe.

http://www.lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/Sturgeon.pdf

Barry.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2019)

I really like fish - however fish sausage doesn't sound all that appealing to me. I'll be watching to see what turns up in the net. 

Chris


----------



## buzzy (Sep 19, 2019)

From Rytek Kutas great sausage recipes. Never made it so can’t comment on in


----------



## Bj Howard (Sep 19, 2019)

atomicsmoke said:


> Never heard of smoked fish sausage...so i will be watching this.


You poor soul! LOL


----------



## Bj Howard (Sep 19, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I really like fish - however fish sausage doesn't sound all that appealing to me. I'll be watching to see what turns up in the net.
> 
> Chris


It's not fishy at all like you think it would be. It's fantastic!! If you like whitefish then I guarantee you would like it.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 28, 2021)

buzzy said:


> From Rytek Kutas great sausage recipes. Never made it so can’t comment on in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watching Gordon Ramsey Uncharted Michigan ep.  With guy in UP making Lake Trout sausage.  It sounded pretty good.  He only mentioned salt and nutmeg.  This might be close.  Smoked it.  I so miss Smoked White Fish.  I going Mi for Mom funeral but place I go to, Bortell's Fisheries close  for the year week before I get there.


----------

